# Guessing her adult weight?



## Vicky Wydysh (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all,

My female Maltese went for recent check up at 12 weeks old and she weighed 2 and 2/4 pounds. Does anyone here remember what their baby weighed at 12 weeks old and what they weigh now as a adult? When do they typically reach their adult size/weight?

Vicky


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Not positive but I think you are suppose to double the weight they are at 12 weeks? Not sure maybe someone can comfirm.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That double the weight theory doesn't always work. Bonnie was 3.3 pounds at 4 months, and weighs 8.6 pounds now. (And she's not overweight - her vet says she's perfect) I also heard double the weight at 12 wks and add a pound, but that still wouldn't have worked for Bonnie.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> That double the weight theory doesn't always work. Bonnie was 3.3 pounds at 4 months, and weighs 8.6 pounds now. (And she's not overweight - her vet says she's perfect) I also heard double the weight at 12 wks and add a pound, but that still wouldn't have worked for Bonnie.[/B]


Yeah I know its a weird theory. It didn't work for Bella but onlyI mentioned it because it is the only way of guesstimate I know. My Bella was 2 pounds so that means she should be 4 but shes 8. I think the best way to figure it out would be knowing how much her fullgrown relatives weigh. Or even her mom or dad.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, you're right. It's important to know the pedigree in guessimating weight
at adulthood. With a pedigree that's relatively within the weight standard (4-7) the
double the weight at 3 months theory can work.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Yes, you're right. It's important to know the pedigree in guessimating weight
> at adulthood. With a pedigree that's relatively within the weight standard (4-7) the
> double the weight at 3 months theory can work.[/B]


Thanks Brit! I love your new siggy!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*Gracie's growth chart:* She did all her growing early, then tapered off. Vet said she would be 8lbs....NOT









8 wks-2lb

*3 mo-3.6lbs*

4 mo-4.2

5 mo-4.6

6 mo-4.3

8 mo-4.9

9 mo-5lbs

10 mo- 5lbs

11 mo- 5lbs

*1yr-5lbs*


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hmmm gracie grew very slowly, don't think that is typical?! lola was 3 1/2 lbs at 3 months (12 weeks) and is now 7 1/2 lbs at 1 yr old. i think a general rule is double the weight at 12 weeks and add 1/2- 1 lb. but....every dog is different, just like people! its hard to say, but whatever they end up weighing is not that important... you'll love them just the same


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> hmmm gracie grew very slowly, don't think that is typical?! lola was 3 1/2 lbs at 3 months (12 weeks) and is now 7 1/2 lbs at 1 yr old. i think a general rule is double the weight at 12 weeks and add 1/2- 1 lb. but....every dog is different, just like people! its hard to say, but whatever they end up weighing is not that important... you'll love them just the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think its typical either. I think she grew by leaps and bounds right away....then she just tapered off. Her mother is very tiny....she ranges between 4 1/2 lbs and 5lbs.....I guess Gracie takes after her mommy.


----------

